# DS #2803: Akumajou Dracula: Ubawareta Kokuin (Japan)



## B-Blue (Oct 20, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3825^^


----------



## snesmaster40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Interesting to see the Japanese version get dumped first. The US one should be coming soon


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 20, 2008)

So, this Dracula??

Is it good??


----------



## snesmaster40 (Oct 20, 2008)

It's the new Castlevania game. The US ver. is going to be released tommorow though


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh, oops didnt know


----------



## beethy (Oct 20, 2008)

Holy hell!!! It's out??? And the US version will be out tomorrow? KICKASS


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 20, 2008)

finally


----------



## papyrus (Oct 20, 2008)

Can't wait. I thought it is sooner.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Oct 20, 2008)

Ahh.. Been playing this for a while now.

I cant wait till the US version so I can actually understand the story : D

EDIT - There's this map thing where you get to choose levels. Pretty cool I guess. Loving the music so far


----------



## Zerrix (Oct 20, 2008)

What would be so cool in Catlevania?
Graphics?
Story?
Gameplay?

I don't get it >.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 20, 2008)

OK, first problem is trying to get getting past the tutorial without knowing Japanese which I had to do through a bit of trail and error.

Lots of text skipping, then when you get control of the female character, jump up the ledges and go right.  Skip more text.  When you regain control, stand in front of the glowing sword and hold up until you trigger a beep sound you get when you complete a tutorial task.  Now press start and select "Glyph".  Press A on the Y-button icon and then select the only item you can (It's the sword).  Do the same to assign the X button, then return to the game.  Walk up the to old guy and stab him with X or Y, he vanishes and reappears, stab him again until you get the beep and trigger the next bit.  Next, hold up and press X or Y to do a red attack thing.  Now you can exit through to the right and start decking skeletons.


----------



## knoxvillz (Oct 20, 2008)

sweet!!! i'm gonna try this right now and then get the us version when it gets released, just so i can get a feel of how the game is


----------



## ChaosBoi (Oct 20, 2008)

This was bound to happen since the Japanese version has been out in Hong Kong for some time. Now to wait and see if we get the US ver tomorrow or the day after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 20, 2008)

YEAS 
instant win, female heroines ftw


----------



## Raika (Oct 20, 2008)

The US version is released TOMORROW?? Omg i gotta start finishing my games to leave space.


----------



## FIRE PHOENIX (Oct 20, 2008)

from where I can download this rom?????!?!?!?!

can anyone please till me a good site???!?!?!


----------



## Raika (Oct 20, 2008)

lolz read the fuckin rules


----------



## GreenBanana (Oct 20, 2008)

snesmaster40 said:
			
		

> Interesting to see the Japanese version get dumped first. The US one should be coming soon
> 
> The operative word being "should".  We haven't had a rom release on time (for a title that counts) since Final Fantasy IV (Japan).  Of course, this game isn't even available for download yet, so it's more like they're just jumping the gun here anyway, so you can't really count it yet.
> 
> ...



I love psychic powers!  Can you tell me when it's gonna rain next?  The weathermen only do the week and they always say "sunny".  Are you only able to see ahead to video games that nobody can play yet, or is this game available for imports cause who really follows those?


----------



## Zerrix (Oct 20, 2008)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> snesmaster40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Öhmm... This game IS available for download already, I'm playing it right now ;D
nice game so far ^^


----------



## Jax (Oct 20, 2008)

I will be switching between Mother 3 and this once the US version is out.


----------



## CharAznable (Oct 20, 2008)

Here's some quick impressions I just typed up for another site:

- Really love the art style. The backgrounds are much more detailed than DoS or PoR.

-Attacking normally now consumes MP. How much depends on the glyph you have equipped. MP regenerates very quickly, however, so this won't slow you down much.

- You can equip two attack glyphs at a time, one to Y, one to X. You can also equip "special" glyphs to R. The only one I've gotten so far allows you to "slingshot" off of these peg things that are scattered around levels. As far as attack glyphs go, I've gotten a standard stabbing sword, a larger slashing sword, a throwing dagger, and some strange kind of "energy grenade" type weapon.

- All attack glyphs have their own unique up+attack move, which consumes hearts.

- Stages are a LOT smaller than the paintings in PoR. I managed to get through the first stage in roughly 15 minutes or so. Hopefully there's a lot of stages to make up for their length.

- Music's good so far. Nothing spectacular, but good. 

Any other questions, just ask and I'll see if I can answer based on how far I've played.


----------



## mousan (Oct 20, 2008)

does anyone try to find if the jap game contains english language??


----------



## GreenBanana (Oct 20, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> I will be switching between Mother 3 and this once the US version is out.
> 
> Yeah, Mother 3 has real NOSTALGIA value now.
> 
> QUOTE(mousan @ Oct 20 2008, 06:16 AM) does anyone try to find if the jap game contains english language??



Wasn't that only that one DQ game?  Granted, they should be doing that for EVERY game and waste less time on regionalizing everything for our precious virgin ears that the Bible Belt doesn't want us to taint.  Pity they wasted it on a generic DQ game, though.  That's Dragon Quest, not Dairy Queen.  

So what happens when you have no MP?  Do you just putz around?  Or does it refill quickly enough so you're never in that situation?


----------



## Destructobot (Oct 20, 2008)

mousan said:
			
		

> does anyone try to find if the jap game contains english language??


The English release should be out in about 36 hours (give or take a day). You can wait.


----------



## GreenBanana (Oct 20, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> mousan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this one of those Theory of Relativity things, because a game hasn't been available anytime SOON after it's been released for a year now.  Though I agree, waiting shouldn't be too hard.  It'll be harder trying to thump around to moonman squigglies.


----------



## Haruspex (Oct 20, 2008)

*ZOMG Shanoa FTW!* I will it give a try and wait for the US version!


----------



## CharAznable (Oct 20, 2008)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> So what happens when you have no MP?  Do you just putz around?  Or does it refill quickly enough so you're never in that situation?



It refills really fast. You'll never be in a situation like that.


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 20, 2008)

Is this game completely without big explorable castle or is it just like por with a smaller castle and outschool levels?


----------



## rasputin (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow, this isn't actually a good DS games is it ?  I didn't think we were going to get any this year.

At last, a saving grace for the DS game library.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 20, 2008)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. It. Is.  This game was available for download before this thread was even here.  I don't think you understand how this works - game is dumped > game made available for download > release thread made on GBATemp.  Or do you think tempbot has physic powers and can tell what game is going to be dumped when and even what is going to be in the nfo?


----------



## Destructobot (Oct 20, 2008)

GreenBanana still hasn't realized that (s)he's the only one that hasn't downloaded this game yet.


----------



## GreenBanana (Oct 20, 2008)

rasputin said:
			
		

> Wow, this isn't actually a good DS games is it ?  I didn't think we were going to get any this year.
> 
> At last, a saving grace for the DS game library.



You have been asleep for all of 2008.


----------



## KirbyPink (Oct 20, 2008)

Any screens, info about why Wi-fi log is there?


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 20, 2008)

No reports of freezing or cards not loading it yet.  That's a really good sign.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				GreenBanana said:
			
		

> The operative word being "should".  We haven't had a rom release on time (for a title that counts) since Final Fantasy IV (Japan).  Of course, this game isn't even available for download yet, so it's more like they're just jumping the gun here anyway, so you can't really count it yet.


Someone clearly doesn't understand the difference between a ship date and a release date.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   And there's no such thing as a game being dumped "on-time".  You're not entitled to anything.  Be grateful that they are ever available.


----------



## Doozy (Oct 20, 2008)

It no worky on DSTT with latest YSMenu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It gets to:

write reload bins...
make indextab...disk errcode=-2147483632
system halt!


Any Ideas?


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 20, 2008)

Gonna wait for the English one to come out, but here's hoping it works on my ancient M3!  *pray*


----------



## Noitora (Oct 20, 2008)

FUCK! It's out!!!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 20, 2008)

PLEASE TELL ME THIS WORKS ON R4 oR SUPERCARD SD!!!


----------



## nizzk (Oct 20, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> PLEASE TELL ME THIS WORKS ON R4 oR SUPERCARD SD!!!



works on m3 simply so i assume it works on r4


----------



## DivineZeus (Oct 20, 2008)

Works on R4...


----------



## asmodeal (Oct 20, 2008)

It works on supercard mini sd, but portrait worked too up at the beginning and crashed at some point.
I just tried the first minute so I can't tell yet if it's the same.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 20, 2008)

Doozy said:
			
		

> It no worky on DSTT with latest YSMenu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try -

Looking to see if the .sav file extension is all in capitals and if it is changing it to lower case
Copying the rom over again
Taking everything off your micro-sd card, formatting it and copying everything back over


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 20, 2008)

nice...kind of rare that the japanese version is dumped 1 day before the american release...usually its years before a japanese game becomes american...(bleach 1 and 2 DS)


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 20, 2008)

hmmm.. fast release for the U 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that should be the way


----------



## Haruspex (Oct 20, 2008)

Just beat the first boss, i watched a gameplay video a while ago featuring this boss battle so it was easy to figure out what to do, besides as the first boss it was expected to not be hard.

It seems that the game became more linear than the other Castleroid games since it has a world map. 

I forced myself to turn it off because i don't want to spoil the game anymore. 

P.S. What's wrong with Shanoa's back and that crazy symbol, is she related to Akuma from Street Fighter or something? xD


----------



## Raika (Oct 20, 2008)

any vids? i cant wait for this *starts counting down*


----------



## Searinox (Oct 20, 2008)

Kickass. Been waiting for this one.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 20, 2008)

I secretly got happy.


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 20, 2008)

Shanoa is as hot as Samus used to be.
The tattoo is teh sexy.
I've already downloaded this, I hope theres a "picture gallery" like metroid zero mission XD
First stage is awesome and I already love the game to death.


----------



## gbaelink (Oct 20, 2008)

I just try! Great Game~! ^o^


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 20, 2008)

Amazing. People can't wait a day (or possibly two) for the English version. I could see if this were DQIX and we had to wait several months for the English version, but a day? *LOL*

Oh well, enjoy...I guess. I'll gladly wait...`til tomorrow.


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 20, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Amazing. People can't wait a day (or possibly two) for the English version. I could see if this were DQIX and we had to wait several months for the English version, but a day? *LOL*
> 
> Oh well, enjoy...I guess. I'll gladly wait...`til tomorrow.



I'm surprised no one started a translation yet..


----------



## illithid (Oct 20, 2008)

Just noticed that in Config Menu you can choose between English or Japanese voice-over.


----------



## gnorilgrande (Oct 20, 2008)

no english, right?


----------



## BelmontSlayer (Oct 20, 2008)

The menus and voices are in English, but not the dialog.


----------



## Doozy (Oct 20, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Doozy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sweet meat mate! I performed all of the above even renaming the save that was actually lowercase! This worked a treat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Many Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bottle of Brown to this man!


----------



## berlinka (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm definitely going to wait for the english version.


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm quite excited to play something else besides Final Fantasy IV.


----------



## Jei (Oct 20, 2008)

illithid said:
			
		

> in Config Menu you can choose between English or Japanese voice-over.


That quote just made my day...


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Oct 20, 2008)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> Is this one of those Theory of Relativity things, because a game hasn't been available anytime SOON after it's been released for a year now.  Though I agree, waiting shouldn't be too hard.  It'll be harder trying to thump around to moonman squigglies.



You don't know what you are talking about. I know for a fact people get games as soon as they arrive at stores and release.


----------



## Zerrix (Oct 20, 2008)

Guess I'll wait for the english release, since I wanna know the story ;D
Well, when IS the NA release? °.°


----------



## ramzabeoulve (Oct 20, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> Guess I'll wait for the english release, since I wanna know the story ;D
> Well, when IS the NA release? °.°



Tomorrow, so expect the US dump in a few hours.


----------



## Haruspex (Oct 20, 2008)

Jei said:
			
		

> illithid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's just voice-over and *not* the text. But that's good anyways because you can probably do the same with the US version.


----------



## Jei (Oct 20, 2008)

Haruspex said:
			
		

> Jei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Precisely. From the pre-release trailers I seem to like the japanese voices better than the english ones this time, that means I'll be able to play with english text and japanese voiceovers when the (U) version is out.


----------



## XeroRestraint (Oct 20, 2008)

@GreenBanana - chill out ... give your potassium-laced pedantry and trolling a rest.  No one finds it clever or charming.


----------



## Flozem (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice box-art. Can't await the US release...


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 20, 2008)

ramzabeoulve said:
			
		

> Zerrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ship date is tomorrow, Oct. 21.  It won't be in stores until Wednesday, Oct. 22.

Translation: don't expect anything in a few hours.


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 20, 2008)

I'll wait for the english version, just because


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 20, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Ship date is tomorrow, Oct. 21.  It won't be in stores until Wednesday, Oct. 22.
> 
> Translation: don't expect anything in a few hours.



Yeah, sounds about right. My guess is we'll see it shortly after it hits stores on Weds. But I can wait that long. I never got a chance to finished PoR, but now I'm using a 1GB card on my CycloDS, and allegedly, it runs the game better -- less chance of lock-ups. So, I'll have that to keep me busy `til the English version of this game shows up.


----------



## mthegreatone (Oct 20, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Ship date is tomorrow, Oct. 21.  It won't be in stores until Wednesday, Oct. 22.
> 
> Translation: don't expect anything in a few hours.



y' never know though.  heck, Gears of War 2 is already available for download and that game isn't supposed to come out until Nov. 7th.

personally i'm still not keeping my hopes up for an early release of OoE...but i'm also saying don't entirely rule out the possibility.


----------



## geunt (Oct 20, 2008)

for those who can't wait, i m thinking about forming a translation team right now !

If we work hard i think we can release a homemade translation before the USA release !

So who want to help me !!?

...
...

Ok i'm leaving......


----------



## tbgtbg (Oct 20, 2008)

Doozy said:
			
		

> It no worky on DSTT with latest YSMenu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Worked for me both with YSMenu and regular TTmenu 1.15. Didn't have to do anything at all, just started right up. I see in a later post you did get it working, but it's weird that you had to do some stuff to get it working, but I didn't, even though we have the same card. I guess you never know what's gonna happen.


----------



## pilotwangs (Oct 20, 2008)

Im gonna complete PoR before starting this.


----------



## Waroxy (Oct 20, 2008)

How come the ENG version is late!!!!!!!


----------



## tbgtbg (Oct 20, 2008)

Waroxy said:
			
		

> How come the ENG version is late!!!!!!!



It's not "late". Fer crying out loud, the actual game isn't even in stores yet, wait a while before getting worked up.


----------



## SectionX (Oct 20, 2008)

played abit on the jpn version, seems fun, but I wished i played the US version so I understood the text...


----------



## Rayder (Oct 20, 2008)

SectionX said:
			
		

> played abit on the jpn version, seems fun, but I wished i played the US version so I understood the text...




Yeah, I can't stand to look at Japanese text, I don't understand it, so it just looks like a bunch of TV antennas or scribbles to me.

I'm just going wait for the (U) version.  It's not like I'll have much time to play it anyway.


----------



## Waroxy (Oct 20, 2008)

tbgtbg said:
			
		

> Waroxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK. My fault. How come the JAP version come out first!


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 20, 2008)

Waroxy said:
			
		

> tbgtbg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe because konami is a JAPANESE company or the game is first made in JAPANESE.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 20, 2008)

The (U) version might actually come out tomorrow.....I don't mean it ships from the warehouse tomorrow, I mean IN STORES tomorrow.  Gamestop already lists it as "Usually ships in 24 hours" and it's listed in the "Now Shipping" section of the site.  They don't say that unless the game is already en route to the stores. 

Check it out here:
http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDet...roduct_id=72162


Maybe the ROM sites will have a present for me tomorrow when I get home from work.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Waroxy said:
			
		

> tbgtbg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone screwed up and broke the street date.  It happens.


----------



## Doozy (Oct 20, 2008)

Anyone done the crab dude in the tower? He kicks my ass everytime!


----------



## cupajoe (Oct 20, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> What would be so cool in Catlevania?
> Graphics?
> Story?
> Gameplay?
> ...


----------



## zlac (Oct 20, 2008)

Doozy said:
			
		

> Anyone done the crab dude in the tower? He kicks my ass everytime!


I got ass kicked by the giant skeleton 3 or 4 times now, it pisses me off and I love it!


----------



## Doozy (Oct 20, 2008)

I done old skool jumping over him and attack - Using R Button and direction to scale him and the hitting him a bit. I then moved back to dodge any attack and when he used his kick, just pummeled it! Jumped over him again and repeated!

Hope that helps!


----------



## zlac (Oct 20, 2008)

I did beat him with that hammer pick weapon, it was nice...
i have two cats in that village or whatever it is. You can speak to people you saved and, you can teleport there from wherever you want with some scroll thingy and there you can recharge hearts, save game, buy things... It's a fine game, can't wait for US version to read the dialogs.

Edit: I see what you mean by the crab, he's a real pain in the ass, I got to last floor (4th I think) where the doors are and died instantly, lol.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 21, 2008)

Doozy said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee botha


----------



## Torte (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh man... if this game had come out last year, I would've finished it by now - like I did with PoR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn you job! Damn you gf! Damn you summer! Damn you life!

This'll be the first DS game I've played since the overhyped TWEWY...


----------



## kjean (Oct 21, 2008)

I wants (U).


----------



## babelfish (Oct 21, 2008)

Doozy said:
			
		

> Anyone done the crab dude in the tower? He kicks my ass everytime!


I beat the crustacean bastard, and here's how:


Spoiler



I found that a combination of the sickle and lightning works very well, as the UP+X or Y attack does massive damage when you're attacking from the top left platform.

Stay on the top left platform, and attack until he snaps his right pincher -- drop to the lower left platform and duck to avoid this attack.
While on the lower left platform, continue to duck and attack to pop the bubbles.
Jump back up to the upper left platform, rinse and repeat until he he turns red and breaks through the floor, which will allow you to climb higher.

Do this until you reach the top of the tower. Now just jump up on the elevator platform and press down to finish him.

Yay, fresh crab meat!


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 21, 2008)

Just beat skeleton... reaaaallly hard for me to put it down, just want to play forever lol.
Can't wait for USA versions so I know whats going on XD


----------



## ramzabeoulve (Oct 21, 2008)

Just beat that crab boss, which was possibly the most retarded boss fight in a Castlevania game ever. Basically, you have to stay in the same safe corner where he can almost never harm you and spam the same attack over and over for about 5 minutes. Yaaaawn.
Overall, I'm incredibly disappointed in this new Igavania. Sure, the game is gorgeous, but thanks to the inclusion of a world map, levels are short, bland and linear, with hardly a few side paths to explore. Not my idea of a Castlevania game.  At least they have a few nice gimmicks, like that prison level, but that doesn't quite cut it.


----------



## tNB (Oct 21, 2008)

ramzabeoulve said:
			
		

> Just beat that crab boss, which was possibly the most retarded boss fight in a Castlevania game ever. Basically, you have to stay in the same safe corner where he can almost never harm you and spam the same attack over and over for about 5 minutes. Yaaaawn.
> Overall, I'm incredibly disappointed in this new Igavania. Sure, the game is gorgeous, but thanks to the inclusion of a world map, levels are short, bland and linear, with hardly a few side paths to explore. Not my idea of a Castlevania game.  At least they have a few nice gimmicks, like that prison level, but that doesn't quite cut it.




The hell, you beat that boss in about 10 seconds at level 2.


And we already have 6-9 metroid rip-off castelevania games(depending on if you count the 3d ones) and a little bit of evolution in the series is definitely welcome.


----------



## Sir VG (Oct 21, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Overall, I'm incredibly disappointed in this new Igavania. Sure, the game is gorgeous, but thanks to the inclusion of a world map, levels are short, bland and linear, with hardly a few side paths to explore. Not my idea of a Castlevania game. At least they have a few nice gimmicks, like that prison level, but that doesn't quite cut it.



Glad to see I'm not the only person disappointed in this.

Nice graphics.  Nice music (though nothing memorable, it all fits nicely).  But the game play SUCKS.

Your slide kick should NOT be doing more damage on enemies then your good weapons!


----------



## papyrus (Oct 21, 2008)

The waiting is killing me. It was nice but it is jap. Gonna wait for a few hours...


----------



## zlac (Oct 21, 2008)

Some maps are actually not so small, there are multiple exits on them, and you have to return when you can sink in water, make double jump etc... Glyph system is fine. The game is actually very good, it's not bad.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 21, 2008)

Ahhh! I have been waiting for the (U) version for so long now! I can't wait until tomarrow!


----------



## Zerrix (Oct 21, 2008)

Hmm... still not dumped, the NA Version?


----------



## 2short (Oct 21, 2008)

not gonna try this one out.. there is no point, as I wouldn't understand it...


----------



## Zerrix (Oct 21, 2008)

I ahven't played it yet, but already now gettin' upset of thinking, that I'm gonna finish the game sometime ;(


----------



## Sonius (Oct 21, 2008)

why this impatience? 
the game will be in stocks in two days. so the dump will follow around the 24th


----------



## Jay Boy (Oct 21, 2008)

It's already out in stores. A few people on Gamefaqs have confirmed it. Shouldn't be too long now...


----------



## BloodLust19 (Oct 21, 2008)

awwww this game is gonna be awesome!!!! and albus mode confirmed.(the gunner)


----------



## Joey R. (Oct 21, 2008)

Sonius said:
			
		

> why this impatience?
> the game will be in stocks in two days. so the dump will follow around the 24th



Yes, the overall annoyance level caused by these impacient users is getting GameFAQs'-boards levels. If asking for ROMs is against the rules, then demanding a dump should be too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It is really, really annoying, even more if we consider that the US version is just about to be dumped and released... it's not that we're waiting months between the JP and US versions...


----------



## SectionX (Oct 21, 2008)

noway that the dump will come on 24th

23rd the latest.


----------



## Xuio (Oct 21, 2008)

It's out...


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Oct 21, 2008)

Yep, it's released!! I'm downloading it right now!

Can't wait to play, I really enjoyed the 2 previous DS games!


----------



## sciencefair (Oct 21, 2008)

Confirming its out too, i'm downloading it right now. So excited!


----------



## Haruspex (Oct 21, 2008)

Fuck Yeah!!! Can't wait to play it!


----------



## Jay Boy (Oct 21, 2008)

See? Patience goes a long way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grabbing as I speak!


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 21, 2008)

As am I.  2809 for those wondering.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 21, 2008)

Hooray, transferring over to my card as we speak. Nice one, Venom


----------



## 2short (Oct 21, 2008)

filename?


----------



## kemosabe (Oct 21, 2008)

woot, finally.
i love castlevania games


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 21, 2008)

2short said:
			
		

> filename?



v-castle


----------



## florian (Jun 1, 2009)

its a poor game i think ? or good ?


----------

